
Chinese Entrepreneur Takes On the System, and Drops Out of Sight - sahin-boydas
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/09/world/asia/china-scandal-xi-jinping-private-business.html
======
forkLding
This is pretty big news in China although the West doesn't really report much
on it (Search Wang Linqing and you will find nothing), people are citing this
as an example again of the extreme magic realism that is in China and how CCP
and their corruption needs to be tackled.

------
ddmma
Feels like matrix delete method

------
mshaler
s/Drops/Is Dropped ?

